# Colonoscopy gave me a 3 year absolute respite from IBS



## NickwithHope (Apr 8, 2009)

The only symptom of IBS that I have is regular discomfort due to incomplete evacuation sensation. There is consistency in the frequency of my stools on given day. In other words, I have no diarrhea or constipation problems at all. I have very good bowel movements/evacuation. But the incomplete evacuation sensation and the way it kicks in after a meal (breakfast or lunch) and the way it gradually goes away in the evening are consistent with other IBS-C patients. I am trying to make some sense of my condition, and it appears to be a case of IBS-C without the stool consistency issues i.e. IBS-C minus diarrhea and constipation.I had this condition of regular discomfort due to incomplete evacuation sensation for four years and then went for a colonoscopy to determine its cause, miraculously it stopped right after the colonoscopy and gave me a 3 year break.And when I least suspected, it struck back and this is my second straight month of regular discomfort.The colonoscopy revealed that I did not have any problem except for internal hemorrhoids, and the cause of my discomfort was diagnosed as IBS. I do not know if they got the diagnosis right. But that colonoscopy procedure helped me get rid of the discomfort for three straight years.I believe that the colon prep that I had to do before the colonoscopy procedure of drinking a solution that helped me completely clean my colon was instrumental in providing me with the 3 year relief. And also that the colonoscopy procedure itself was very helpful in cleaning/de-toxifying/correcting my colon.I spoke to my doctor and he said that colonscopy prep or colonoscopy procedure do not have a role to play in any relief or cure of my condition. But it seems my only hope and want to go for it again.Any idea/comments people ? Did anyone feel/experience the same ?


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

"I believe that the colon prep that I had to do before the colonoscopy procedure of drinking a solution that helped me completely clean my colon was instrumental in providing me with the 3 year relief."Hi Nick,The colonoscopy prep solution was probably PEG 3350, also know as Miralax here in the states. If it was a PEG solution (and it well might have been), you can buy Miralax at a drugstore, no prescription required.I had a similar positive experience with a test a few years ago. I had a defectogram (?), where they fill your colon with a barium material, then take x-ray pictures of your colon area while you poop/evacuate the material (looking for rectal prolapse and other issues). The barium material was fantastic. It coated my colon nicely and I was able to have some nice BM's after that (for about a week). I've actually looked a few times into buying the barium material on my own, to give myself an enema with. I haven't been too successful unfortunately.


----------



## NickwithHope (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for he much awaited reply mate.The solution that I took was Peglax and thanks for telling the name it goes by in the US. Your similar story has strengthened my resolve to try Miralax. Thanks a ton!


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

This!!!!

Since my prep/colonoscopy last Friday - I have had the kind of bowels everyone on this board dreams of. And like you, NickwithHope, most of my problems are the constant feeling of an incomplete evacuation. But unfortunately for me, I also have constipation. I can manage my constipation, most of the time with food, exercise, and occasionally miralax but management takes a toll on you. My recent test turned up gastritis. I still have to go in and talk over results with my doctor, next week but since the prep & test, I have been having very health solid, but not dry, poops 2-4 times a day. I hope I get a 3-year+ reprieve!!!


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I did not get the 3 year reprieve. I did get the 3 week reprieve! It was glorious. Never forget.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I've been on a reprieve for 5 weeks! It's weird, it just cleared up on it's own! I go twice daily now!


----------

